# 2 x samsung f1 1tb raid 0 vs velociraptor 300gb



## ShRoOmAlIsTiC (Feb 19, 2010)

what whould be faster,  I know transfer speeds is faster on the raid 0 but will the v-raptor be faster in any other way?

would short stroking the raid 0 to 300gb make a difference?


----------



## MKmods (Feb 19, 2010)

I LOVE Raid0! (running Raptor Xs in Raid0)
but would be really scared to have 2TB in Raid0(that would suck so bad to lose that much no matter how fast it was)


----------



## ShRoOmAlIsTiC (Feb 19, 2010)

well it wouldnt be 2tb of storage,  just a 300 gb partition with nothing else used for a primary windows drive.  

I was reading how a stroked to 300gb 1.5tb seagate drive was as fast as a 300gb v-raptor but wasnt too sure about that.  So i figured if I had 2x 1tb in raid 0 stroked to a 300gb drive should blow away a v-raptor but im getting mixed info from friends and stuff that i read.

http://www.techwarelabs.com/seagate_1-5tb-mod/


----------



## MKmods (Feb 19, 2010)

Im not sure with the new Hdds.. back in the day I had 4 hitachi 80s in Raid0 that kicked ass (was faster than a pair of raptors too) It FELT much faster..

But now a days I dont notice such a difference in speed.

I never considered a partition, thanks for bringing that up.


----------



## kenkickr (Feb 19, 2010)

Is this what you were looking to do?  It does look really interesting


----------



## ShRoOmAlIsTiC (Feb 19, 2010)

yeah pretty much,  except use the estool from samsung and make both drives 150gb and raid them to make them 300gb total.  still be cheaper then the v-raptor and hopefully smoke it.  Im currently running on my v-raptor right now but I might be pulling my 2 f1 spinpoints out soon and was mainly wondering if it would be worth it to do this.


----------



## Carl2 (Feb 21, 2010)

I think the access time on the velocity Raptor is lower also.
Carl2


----------



## DirectorC (Feb 21, 2010)

Yeah you're basically looking at much lower seek & access times on the Vraptor.  RAID arrays automatically raise your seek times.


----------



## t00nCiNaToR (Feb 25, 2010)

I'm happy with my Raptors but if I split my RAID0 drive in Half 300/300 it would smoke!

HD Tune 2.55(RAID0 2x300gb Raptors 1 partition)
Now I get:

Min: 136.6
Max: 231.1
Avr. 186.2

Access time - 7.2
Burst Rate - 185


----------



## pantherx12 (Feb 25, 2010)

Raid zero will fuck a single raptor up with a modern 7200rpm drive.

Raptors arnt all that faster then standard hardrives after all.

Certainly not worth the cost brand new.


----------



## twicksisted (Feb 25, 2010)

the raptors give you fast access times though which means better responsiveness overall in your system


----------



## Kenshai (Feb 25, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> Raid zero will fuck a single raptor up with a modern 7200rpm drive.
> 
> Raptors arnt all that faster then standard hardrives after all.
> 
> Certainly not worth the cost brand new.




The speed difference is more in the access time instead of file transfer.


----------



## t00nCiNaToR (Feb 25, 2010)

I copied 500GIG's in ISO's Movies etc from my RAID5 Apps drive last night and the copy never went under 180MB/s I never saw that with my 7200 drives in RAID0.

Started copying them back this morn to my Newly built RAID5(1TBx3) and it never went over 35mb/s... doh!


----------



## panchoman (Feb 25, 2010)

isn't the 300 gb just so that you're only using 1 of the platters rather then switching platters? I believe the reason velociraptors can't go beyond 300 gb is because they use a single platter that spins very fast. I think what the person in the article was doing was limiting the drive so that it only used the 1st platter, and didn't waste time switching platters and all. If that is the case, the 1.5 tb drives have 4 platters consisting of 375gb each. you could raid the 1st platter of each drive, resulting in 750 gb..


----------



## Kenshai (Feb 25, 2010)

t00nCiNaToR said:


> I copied 500GIG's in ISO's Movies etc from my RAID5 Apps drive last night and the copy never went under 180MB/s I never saw that with my 7200 drives in RAID0.
> 
> Started copying them back this morn to my Newly built RAID5(1TBx3) and it never went over 35mb/s... doh!



That sounds like you have an issue with the drives. My 1TB seagate pushes 110 MB/s no issues on its own.


----------



## t00nCiNaToR (Feb 25, 2010)

I don't think RAID0 works that way, I could make a 64gb partition and it would still split the data between the 2 disks and then my Reads would probably beat most SSD's I'm sure.


----------



## t00nCiNaToR (Feb 25, 2010)

Kenshai said:


> That sounds like you have an issue with the drives. My 1TB seagate pushes 110 MB/s no issues on its own.



They'll all do that on there own... but in RAID5 everything slows down for some reason.

Sorry for the double post...


----------



## pantherx12 (Feb 26, 2010)

Kenshai said:


> The speed difference is more in the access time instead of file transfer.




Yes handy when opening shit tons of small files, but how many of you buy a fast drive for that?

The small delay from using a standard drive drives in raid would be counter acted by the file transfer times.


----------

